# Subclavian PTA Stent



## amym (Jul 16, 2013)

The charges were turned in as followed: Aortogram, non selective carotid angiogram, selective left subclavian aortogram, subclavian pta with stent.  

I am not sure of the coding here but have: 37205, 36215, 75960-26.  Can I bill for anything else?

PROCEDURE: Aortogram, selective, left subclavian angiogram, PTCA left subclavian artery and stent placement in the left subclavian artery. 

Access was obatained initially using micropuncture and a 5-French sheat was placed without any problem.  Then, a pigtail catheter was advanced over a regular J-wire and LAO view aortogram was shot.  It revealed severe 90% left subclavian stenosis.  After that, the pigtail catheter was exchanged for JR4 diagnostic catheter, and a Stiff Angled Glidewire was used to cross the lesion.  Using dividers, the diagnostic catheter was used to cross the lesion, and Stiff Angled Glidewire was withdrawn and was replaced by __ wire and the distal end of the wire was brought in the axillary artery.  After that, JR4 catheter was taken out, was withdrawn, as well as the 5-French sheath.  It was replaced 90 cm 7-French sheath.  Patient had further diagnostic multiple taken for lesion.  ____ dilated wire with 6.0 x 20 regular pressure balloon to profile with suboptimal results. Subsequently, 11.0 x 20 bare metal self-expanding stent was placed in the patient's subclavian artery, and for increased ___ a 2nd 11.0 x20 self-expanding stent was placed.  This was followed by 9.0 x 20 balloon which was used to post-dilate with good angiographic results.


----------



## amym (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anyone at least point me in the direction of where I can find some information about coding this?


----------



## CPCCODERII (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you could also could for the S&I of the aortogram using code 75625-26.  Your other coding looks correct to me.


----------

